
The New American Religion: The Rise of Sports and the Decline of Church (2014) - TenJack
http://www.albertmohler.com/2014/02/04/the-new-american-religion-the-rise-of-sports-and-the-decline-of-the-church/
======
rtl49
For those of you lucky enough to have skipped the article, here's a summary:

A few academics have noted that religious participation is declining in
America, interest in spectator sports is increasing, and the two have a few
broad similarities. Therefore, football is the new American religion.

I don't care much about sports or religion, but frankly this article is
laughable. They even troubled to throw in the perfunctory "correlation does
not equal causation" admonition, as if it makes their line of reasoning any
less spurious. Pure junk.

~~~
shenanigoat
It's just the musings of a pastor. One shouldn't expect anything approaching a
data-based analysis or 'reason', which is utterly at odds with 'faith', from a
pastor.

